

Trademark: How Square Inc. shut down an event-finding mobile app - fecklessyouth
http://charleekelee.tumblr.com/post/60201399735/square-inc-files-12th-opposition-ends-indys-free

======
ryan42
SquareJive was founded inside of the office that I work in. I personally knew
all the founders, and even considered joining to help early on. I followed it
from the idea stage to the end, and even though I was not deeply involved in
it, I am very much affected by the outcome of everything. I am very upset to
see the way things went at the hands of Square, Inc. It blows my mind that
Square, on the surface, seems like a great service/company to work with. Yet,
they go and do something like this out of public view. I wish this was getting
more visibility on HN. I already started using an alternative myself and I'm
going to do what I can to convince other small businesses taking mobile
payments not to support Square anymore.

